# Sponsors: Please Read.....I'm looking for......



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Any BCA sponsor have replacement light bulbs for a 9 watt JBJ Submariner UV sterilizer ? .......& price ?


----------



## Mykiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have one but if you decide on getting a new one, we have brand new 9w UV sterilizers available for $50


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for letting me know, Pat


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Any BCA sponsor have replacement light bulbs for a 9 watt JBJ Submariner UV sterilizer ? .......& price ?


We can get you one, let me find a price and pm you


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> We can get you one, let me find a price and pm you


While you're at it, please also tell me how long it would take for you to get me one.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have it. I can't check until Thursday though as I will be out of the shop tomorrow driving. Too bad I didn't see this before this..as I could've brought it out that way.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

April,
Have you had a chance yet to have a look & see if you have any Submariner UV 9 watt replacement bulbs ?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll look tomorrow.


----------

